
The MATL programming language [pdf] - vmorgulis
https://github.com/lmendo/MATL/blob/master/doc/MATL_spec.pdf
======
akkartik
Anybody know what _possible_ justification there could be for replacing 2 with
H and so on in array literals (Table 1)? In general, a spec doc without an
accompanying rationale doc seems emasculated.

~~~
oconnor0
My guess would be that the goal of the language designers was to make a
language suitable for code golf - so short mnemonics that aren't confused with
something else would be beneficial. Like if I see an H I know I'm looking at
an array literal rather than the many things a 2 could be used for.

~~~
akkartik
I just realized the example on the same page (page 6) hints at the answer:

 _" For example, [1H2J2j;YNG42A] gives [1 2 2 j 2j; inf NaN -j 42 5]."_

Looks like the codes are to avoid printing spaces by alternating with digits.
Ugh, but ok. Code golf. Sigh.

